# FS: Mini Pellia



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

A 9cm x 9cm patch of mini pellia for sell, it's at least 3 cm thick. Great low maintenance plants for attaching to driftwoods and rocks.

Only asking for $5, pick up at Surrey. PM me!!   









A photo borrowed from Auqamoos.de, but this gives you an idea what they looks.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice alternative to moss


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take it Ed. Let me know when i can meet you at Futureshop.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pick up, considered gone!! Thanks all!


----------

